# Just want to share my charlie <3



## babesx3

.removed


----------



## natty1985

Im so sorry for your loss :( Im sure Charlie realises how much you love him every day :) x


----------



## kam78

He is absolutely beautiful!!! :hugs: Thank you so much for sharing Charlie with us... You know us women, love sharing and exchanging baby pics and even if they are no longer with us that doesn't change that desire:hugs:

Do you sometimes catch yourself wondering what he's doing or who he is with? I do all the time with my Emma ... 

I'd like to imagine her skipping along, playing all those innocent childhood games, giggling with all you girls babies ...:hugs:

My source of comfort:flower:


----------



## babesx3

Thanks :friends: its only taken me a year to pluck up the courage to post his picture, i just feel sad like i've missed him out..wish i could show my RL friends his pic.. i want to acknowledge him as my baby .. people have moved on now i have my rainbow..like i din't have him.. its nice to come here and feel like he is real ...


----------



## babesx3

kam78 said:


> He is absolutely beautiful!!! :hugs: Thank you so much for sharing Charlie with us... You know us women, love sharing and exchanging baby pics and even if they are no longer with us that doesn't change that desire:hugs:
> 
> Do you sometimes catch yourself wondering what he's doing or who he is with? I do all the time with my Emma ...
> 
> I'd like to imagine her skipping along, playing all those innocent childhood games, giggling with all you girls babies ...:hugs:
> 
> My source of comfort:flower:

yeah i do keep thinking what he would be doing.... it complicates my emotions as i have hayden now, then i feel guilty like i replaced charlie.:( and how can i be sad hayden is such a blessing... i wish i could have both of them :blush: i know greedy of me!!!


----------



## kam78

I can NOT even to begin to explain how important this place is to me.... :flower:

I have never, ever logged into a forum site before and never had no desire too but for some reason I stumbled acrossed this one and I feel like it has saved my sanity ... I honestly thought I was loosing my mind, and my RL friends and family unknowingly was making me feel that way, cuz they didn't really understand and know what to do or say to help me... AND that's where you beautiful, amazing women come in at!!! :hugs:

:flower::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## kam78

Sweetie ... NEVER feel guilty... EVER ...

And never feel like you are replacing Charlie, that is impossible ... He's truly one of a kind : ))


----------



## babesx3

i completely agree bnb has helped me realise how i feel is normal... most my family didn't even acknowledge i gave birth let alone lost a child...


----------



## kam78

Think our friends and family just don't realize how life changing this truly is when someone losses a child, no matter at what age or gestation... It all is major, life changing feelings ... 

I know mine have tried helping me but actually are more hurtful than helpful... That is when I noticed I became more withdrawn, acutally still there a bit... :hugs:

I love to see baby pics on here, love to have mothers share their stories, I think it really does help tremendously by just seeing and reading others:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

I completely agree..sometimes i go a while and don't come on, as i know sometimes it makes me sad, but its good to be there for each other when we feel strong enough, its such a roller coaster ride life after loss...... sometimes i feel positive that my boy is happy and safe in the arms of god, but somedays i just feel robbed of my baby and can't rationalise....


----------



## kam78

Couldn't agree with you any more ...:hugs: 

Stuck on this rollercoaster .... and I too go thru spurts of being on here and then gone for a bit... Lately I myself needed to log in for some love and advice but I also try to remind myself to be here for others just as someone was here for me...:hugs: ... but in the long run all the while I'm helping someone else it actually helps me too!!!! :winkwink:

Always here ... :flower:


----------



## babesx3

and u too xxxx


----------



## MaevesMummy

Bless him little cute baby charlie. xxxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

thank you so much for being brave enough to share your photo, I'm honored to have seen it, he's such a beautiful little boy. if you ever want to talk about little Charlie I would love to listen xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

He's beautiful.. :hugs: to you all. 

My ava was born at 17+5... miss her every day.

I had lost 2 babies before her one at 20 +4 and one in neonatal... i find it harder to be more open about ava. specially since she's deemed a 'miscarriage' by the doctors :(

xx


----------



## babesx3

thats what i have 'problems' with that my baby boy is deemed a miscarriage when i gave birth to him and held him... yet i'm supposed to keep quiet about him as he was 'just' a miscarriage..:(
:hugs: to u amy... i see u are pg..congratulations..i have everything crossed for u to have an extra special rainbow :friends:


----------



## x-amy-x

My evie was also considered a miscarriage at nearly 21 weeks. I find it upsetting... and medical professionals should change their terminology to make it a little less traumatising for us...

specially since in my notes for ava it says 'spontanious abortion'

apparently thats just their term for miscarriage. like seriously. Very much wanted baby, and would be here with us if i had my own way :(


----------



## x-amy-x

hope you dont mind... my beautiful ava


Spoiler
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167239_493917218393_532428393_5937256_6729542_n.jpg


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: Awwww Amy she is so beautiful, she looks so peaceful..thankyou for sharing 

I was wondring if charlie was more red because he had died a few days before being born? Ava's skin looks perfect... charlies was very red......

Its so direspectful the terms they use for our beautiful babies..... I was very 'lucky' with the hospital i was at when pg with Hayden, they always referred to charlie as a stillbirth even though technically he wasn't..


----------



## x-amy-x

Im not sure.. i was surprised be ava's colour. I think it just varies from baby to baby tbh. But they're all beautiful. Ava was more red on her back where she'd been laid and the blood had drained :(

Ava was born suddenly, still in the amniotic sac :( Find it traumatic to even think about... feels so unfair xx

:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry: Charlie is absolutely beautiful :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: My Ava was born at 18 and half weeks also :cry: I am so so deeply sorry for your loss of beautiful precious Charlie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: My Ava was also a little red I think she died 5 days earlier/ Thanks for sharing your precious Charlie with us...xoxooxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

x-amy-x said:


> hope you dont mind... my beautiful ava
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167239_493917218393_532428393_5937256_6729542_n.jpg

Beautiful Ava just like my beautiful Ava :cry::cry::cry: I am so sorry for your loss. How beautiful she is :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babesx3

x-amy-x said:


> Im not sure.. i was surprised be ava's colour. I think it just varies from baby to baby tbh. But they're all beautiful. Ava was more red on her back where she'd been laid and the blood had drained :(
> 
> Ava was born suddenly, still in the amniotic sac :( Find it traumatic to even think about... feels so unfair xx
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: it is so unfair we should have our babies :hugs:


----------



## honey08

:hugs: grt to share ur pics and so u shud be so proud of charlie :hugs: in ur heart4eva, sweet dreams babyboy xx


----------



## babesx3

thanks honey xxxxx


----------



## SarahJane

Charlie is gorgeous, Evelyn was also pink as she died a few days earlier - there is a pic of her in my journal x

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Thank you so much for sharing those pictures with us Nats. He is truly beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Nats, Charlie is beautiful. Such a perfect little Angel. xx Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kayleigh89

A beutifull angel! xx


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: I hope your RL friends will be able to see one day that he is a member of your family. I'm so sorry that he was taken from you :cry:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Aw, Charlie and Ava are both so beautiful, it's so heartbraking how perfect they are.

Regarding the colouring, it may also depend on whether they came out in the caul or if the waters broke - my two boys were identical twins, but Ethan was without his amniotic fluid for 6 days and more than likely passed away shortly before birth and he was very reddy purple. Hayden was the second born and was born intact in his caul and was coloured almost exactly like Ava, with only some bruising or colour on the top of his little head. We thought it was due to the squeezing of labour with no water cushion made the blood rise but it may be due to him being passed away for a little while before he was born also. Sorry if that ended up making no sense but I thought it may give some insight into that. 

I'm so sorry for your losses ladies, it's so unfair, all this. I never thought I'd be discussing the colour of my dead sons, this is too surreal, isn't it? I'm glad we are all here for each other, though I wish none of us had to be, IYKWIM.


----------



## babesx3

hugs nikki..so sorry for your losses too!!

my waters broke with charlie after they had induced me, he was born an hour or so after... i'm thinking hes redder maybe because he died up to a week earlier...

its good to talk.. not the sort of conversation u can have with RL friends..


----------



## kam78

Good Morning!!! :flower:

Just sending some morning love :hugs: your way...

Hope you have an amazing day!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babesx3

Thanks :friends: it been a busy one :wacko: hope u are having a good one!! :flower:


----------



## Suze

Thank you for sharing beautiful Charlie with us all. 

I'm pleased you have felt able to do it now, but you should also not feel guilty about not having done so earlier. Joe was also very red in colour, I just put it down to being very young as with prem babies that survive who are also very red. 

It all seems a little surreal still doesn't it? Charlie will be playing with his pal Joe up there somewhere looking down on all their beautiful siblings. Floaty :kiss: to them :angel: :angel:


----------



## emk10

:hugs: Both of your babies are truly beautiful and I'm glad you shared them x x x


----------



## cla

He is beautiful and he knows you will always love him xxxxx


----------



## jojo23

Charlie is amazing hun!!! xxxx


----------



## glbell920

Charlie and Ava are both beautiful angel babies. 

I shared Gavin's picture here because my family and friends all seem weird about looking at him. I also posted a picture on facebook but you could only see his little hand holding my finger. It's also a favorite.

Sorry for both of your loss. I am thankful to have the pictures of my baby boy. He looks perfect to me. So does Charlie & Ava...perfect!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs: So sorry for you loss.


----------

